
Show HN: HushPad - PasteBin, but client encrypted - RomanPushkin
https://hushpad.org/about
======
Rainymood
Like it! Interface is clean, site is really fast. I personally found the
animated logo quite distracting. I would personally opt for some different
colours, but they are fine at the moment. Maybe a night theme? Syntax
colouring? Just some food for thought.

Great job, really like it.

------
RomanPushkin
Plans:

* Explain better how we do safe delete your notes

* Release the source

* CLI tool

Like us?

* Spread the word!

* Use hushpad

* Contribute (code will be soon released)

~~~
sheraz
Think your backend crashed. I'm getting HTTP 502 errors.

------
kingwrcy
Nice website,Like it!

